# WARNING: Buying from DealExtreme



## Rayder (Nov 25, 2007)

We ordered 9 items from DealExtreme and paid for EMS shipping to get them faster.  None of these items would be considered illegal in America.  We only received 6 of the ordered items and they took just as long (if not longer) than it did when we made an order with airmail.

After a month went by and we still didn't receive the remaining 3 items, we opened a support ticket informing them of the issue.  A couple days later, they said they would send out replacements, it was a WEEK later before they said they actually shipped it. They shipped the replacements airmail, even though we originally paid for EMS shipping.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, it's been nearly a month and we STILL haven't received those 3 remaining items.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We recommend that anyone who orders from DealExtreme only order one item per order to guarantee that you get it.....or at least you can be sure to get reimbursement from PayPal if you never receive your order.


I just thought I'd put this warning up here because DealExtreme was recommended to me by members of GBAtemp in the first place. 

Reading on their own forums, other people have been having similar complaints.

Something seems awfully damn fishy here......


----------



## matriculated (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I've ordered from them quite a bit and haven't had any problem other than Hong Kong Post and Canada Post being really slow.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 25, 2007)

DX have been great to me.. Maybe your mail services suck?


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 25, 2007)

What are the 3 items?


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 25, 2007)

DealExtreme worked great for me, but I got the shitty shipping because I didn't care too much about when I got it. I don't even remember how long it took for my R4 to get to me.


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

What did we learn from this kiddies?

"DealExtreme shipping is ALWAYS slow. NO exceptions."


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 25, 2007)

I also had a bad experience with DealExtreme... I don't like their slow shipping either. I don't recommend them to anybody.


----------



## Nero (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> What did we learn from this kiddies?
> 
> *"DealExtreme shipping is ALWAYS slow. NO exceptions."*



Getting the items shipped to you by DX takes at least 2 Weeks. Hell, it could take a month.

~Nero


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 25, 2007)

Its about a week to my place


----------



## Rayder (Nov 25, 2007)

The 3 items were MP3 players with built-in FM transmitters.

I'm not saying not to order from them, just that you should be careful when ordering multiple items.  They have NEVER shipped us all the items we ordered in one order.  It always ends up being more than one shipment. You will get this little note with your partial shipment saying that not all items shipped and that the remaining items will be shipped at a later date.   In this case, we NEVER received the remaining 3 items.

All previous orders we've made to them took 2.5-3 weeks to arrive.

We're giving them one more week and then we're gonna report them to PayPal.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I've had nothing but good experiences with them, but I do know that they have some faults...

- Sam


----------



## Switchy (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> The 3 items were MP3 players with built-in FM transmitters.
> 
> I'm not saying not to order from them, just that you should be careful when ordering multiple items.Â They have NEVER shipped us all the items we ordered in one order.Â It always ends up being more than one shipment. You will get this little note with your partial shipment saying that not all items shipped and that the remaining items will be shipped at a later date.Â  In this case, we NEVER received the remaining 3 items.
> 
> ...



Oh so you're the one who's been spamming the DX forums?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love DX and I have no issues with them whatsoever.
Even more, I'll probably be helping them out with remote support.
Give them some time, sheesh. I know what it's like with supply and demand and whatnot.


----------



## unr (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, it takes a while for items to get here, but personally I am very happy with their services.

I have ordered from them numerous times, it usually takes 2 to 6 weeks for items to get here.

I once ordered a GC controller from them. It was DOA, so I requested a replacement. A week later it was sent out, no questions asked. Unfortunately replacement was also DOA, so after I requested yet another replacement, I did not hear anything from them for almost a month. Sent a ticket to support and a week later another replacement was shipped out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It took 3 months to get a working GC controller, but I only blame my luck.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 25, 2007)

i live in the Netherlands, and it took about a month... I knew it would so i think the shop is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cause it sure as hell can be cheap!


----------



## Rayder (Nov 25, 2007)

Yay!  The items finally arrived!

Funny.....they must have came yesterday, and we were home all day, but when we went to feed the stray kittens this morning they were in the door.

They called them replacements, but I think they just screwed up on their paperwork and never actually sent the items the first time.

Like I said, be careful ordering multiple items from them.

Be sure to keep the outer packaging for your order if everything didn't come in one package.  That's where the invoice is and it's your only proof you have of what the actually shipped you.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2007)

You guys are scaring me. I just ordered something a few days ago. I usually forget all about the order by the time it arrives, but now I'm going to fret until it gets here. _If_ it gets here.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> You guys are scaring me. I just ordered something a few days ago. I usually forget all about the order by the time it arrives, but now I'm going to fret until it gets here. _If_ it gets here.Â


Don't worry.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, DX is reliable for certain.
They're not going to run off with your money, and if your package doesn't arrive, just open a ticket and they'll send it again!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2007)

I ordered a DS Paht shell from then. It took 3 weeks, but when I got there were no trri-wings. I then bought tri-wings, 3 weeks later I get it, they are Philips. I open a support ticket 3 weeks later I get tri-wings....


----------



## PuyoDead (Nov 25, 2007)

I've ordered quite a few things from them, with no problems. Of course, the shipping always takes at -least- 2 weeks, but oh well.


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 25, 2007)

I ordered a R4 to india. No probs for me. reached within a week.
I was thinkin of buyin a Wiimote and Nunchuk from them. U makin me have second thoughts


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 25, 2007)

if it takes 3 weeks to ship to the USA imagine how long it would take to ship to the UK hell no, i will never order from this website, and there is a chance i would be charged for import tax anyway.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 25, 2007)

never had problems with DX, and neither had my friends.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 25, 2007)

I've only ordered one thing from DX (my r4) and it took 2.5 weeks. Some weird things happened though. DX said that it was SHIPPED from hong kong about 5 days before the Hong Kong post said so. according to the Hong Kong post, it took 8 days for actual shipping. or is that just because Hong Kong post processed it for 5 days, and DX really sent it to them 13 days before it got to me? hmmm...


----------



## unr (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> if it takes 3 weeks to ship to the USA imagine how long it would take to ship to the UK hell no, i will never order from this website, and there is a chance i would be charged for import tax anyway.


It takes 2-6 weeks for packages from DX to get anywhere. I've had experiences when items arrived in couple of weeks and I had experiences when it took over a month. It's quite random. Besides, shipping is free. If you really want your chinese thingies fast, pay extra for EMS.

DX labels packages as gifts, so no taxes.


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Yeah, DX is reliable for certain.


They're _legitimate_,  but not really reliable. They'll forget items, lose items, send the wrong items.

A quick support ticket usually sorts it, although it generally means your missing items comes a bit later than you expected.


----------



## dice (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> if it takes 3 weeks to ship to the USA imagine how long it would take to ship to the UK hell no, i will never order from this website, and there is a chance i would be charged for import tax anyway.


I honestly think you're missing out in that case, especially on the items that arn't required immediately. 

I've used DX several times now and no order has taken more than 2 weeks to arrive (apart from when Royal Mail were on strike). 

Never had to pay for any taxes either and never had any other problems with them.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> if it takes 3 weeks to ship to the USA imagine how long it would take to ship to the UK hell no, i will never order from this website, and there is a chance i would be charged for import tax anyway.



They mark every item they send as a gift so you never have to pay import tax. And really considering the low prices the wait is worth it imo.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> if it takes 3 weeks to ship to the USA imagine how long it would take to ship to the UK hell no, i will never order from this website, and there is a chance i would be charged for import tax anyway.



Last time I looked, China was closer to the UK than the US

http://web.mit.edu/kenta/www/one/world-map.png

(As long it hasn't moved since this map was made)


----------



## villa_bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I love deal extreme. I don't order things though that i can't go another month without.  In fact i've been a bit addicted lately.  Every week, late at night i keep clicking random stuff and ordering whatever cheap neat things i find.  I don't even remember most  the things I order.  All I know is I spend maybe like $10 a week, and get crazy stuff in the mail every now and then.

gotta love the chinese.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if it takes 3 weeks to ship to the USA imagine how long it would take to ship to the UK hell no, i will never order from this website, and there is a chance i would be charged for import tax anyway.
> ...











 Exactly what I was thinking!

Let's just keep it simple, don't order with DX if you're in a hurry to get your package.
It really differs all the time, first time I ordered my package took 16 days, second time 7 days, third time 9 days and my last order has only been shipped this weekend so I don't know yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, DX is getting a bit slower these days, yes, but they're working on it.
Besides, it's not always their fault. If shipping takes a while, the problem lies with the post offices and customs.
Now, receiving stuff you didn't order IS their fault, but they do have a service for that.


----------



## kreatosoupa (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, I dunno. I live in Greece and stuff from Deal Extreme takes one week to arrive, most of the time. If it takes more than a week, I know my local post office has screwed up by not notifying me of my package. It just happened again last Friday. Two weeks had gone by, my package was there but still I wasn't informed...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They take a while, but they are dependable...


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well every online store isn't perfect they make mistakes sometimes and yes most of them will lie to you if they forget to ship your items. Now if you look at the rate of happy customers to angry customers I would say deal extreme is a very safe place to throw your money at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats if you are patient enough to wait on your items if not dont bother buying from them.


----------



## E-Vix (Nov 26, 2007)

I've also ordered a couple of times from DX and every time it only took about a week for the orders to arrive (A R4DS, EZFlash expansion and a DS Lite replacement shell).
The replacement shell took a bit longer because it was out of stock, but when it was back in stock again (they kept me informed by mail and even offered me my money back after it wasn't in stock again after about a week) it only took 5 days to arrive.
A friend of mine ordered a couple of things (including a new top LCD screen for me as I broke mine while replacing my shell) from DX a week ago and it should all arrive this week.

Keep in mind that you're ordering from Hong Kong and that it takes a while for your items to arrive. I've ordering things from Hong Kong for a couple of years now so I know when to order to get things over here the quickest. For instance, if I order on sunday and it gets shipped on monday, then I usually receive my orders on friday (4 days) and sometimes on saturday. But if I order on monday it will get shipped on tuesday, but the package won't arrive until tuesday the week after (7 days).
It all depends on how often they transport to your contry, and fot the netherlands they do that twice a week.


----------



## Takrin (Nov 26, 2007)

prob sitting around in customs, or something, sometimes i get stuff from china in about 4 days which makes me crap my pants wondering how.  and sometimes its so late i forget that i ordered stuff from china lol usually around 20-30 days bamboo gaming did that to me took so long i thought they ripped me off.  ask them for a number, you can take that number to your local post office and ask the clerk to track it for you.  my last package from china took 26 days where other person said they got theirs in 5.  i've had divineo stuff show up in a week and other times in about 20 days, same shipping method.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 26, 2007)

Guys is it me or did DealExtreme just turned into VolumeRate????  
Plus, dealextreme has been good at getting orders to me.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Guys is it me or did DealExtreme just turned into VolumeRate????Â
> Plus, dealextreme has been good at getting orders to me.



Volumerate = DX China

Bascially, VolumeRate can sell R4s without legal pressure from the ESA Even though they shouldn't have a legal leg to stand on... bastards with their expensive legal team


----------



## nuhbiwan79 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if it takes 3 weeks to ship to the USA imagine how long it would take to ship to the UK hell no, i will never order from this website, and there is a chance i would be charged for import tax anyway.
> ...




Well, the only reason why you´re writing this bullshit may be, that you don´t know that alaska is one of the US....


----------



## Urza (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(nuhbiwan79 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I looked, China was closer to the UK than the US
> ...


Because I'm sure Alaska is a great place to base generalizations for shipping to the rest of the US eh?

Also idort, did you forget about Hawaii? Or how about we base all US shipping off of where Guam is?

LOCAL PICKUP IS NOW AN OPTION FOR DX BUYERS IN THE US.


----------



## azotyp (Feb 6, 2008)

I ordered lots of stuff there, spend about 80 $ and and Im very happy, I choosed free shipping and they shipped everything into Poland in 9 days.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 6, 2008)

they're slow, so I have to reconsider every item I pick before I pay. otherwise, everything is sunshine and puppies with deal extreme.


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ordered something 25th of January, got it in the mail today. Second order, no problems so far

DX +1!


----------



## amptor (Feb 6, 2008)

I've ordered multiple items before with no problems.  They're as reliable as any US based company.


----------



## Skye07 (Feb 6, 2008)

Except they're not US-based


----------

